# Ranking females in the Canadian Army...



## Mhorydyn (10 Feb 2005)

What exactly is the proper way to address a ranking female in the Canadian Army? Sir, ma'am, or something other?


----------



## pbi (10 Feb 2005)

If they are above you in rank, I suggest you use their rank up to Sgt/PO2, then "Ma'am" for WOs and commissioned ranks. If they are subordinate to you, then just as you would a male.

Cheers


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (10 Feb 2005)

To add slightly and pbi might not know this but WO's don't like being addressed as sir even though you would be correct. CSM and up is a different story however.


----------



## big_johnson1 (10 Feb 2005)

We got warned about calling the SSM on my PLQ "Ma'am".. Apparently she freaked on the course senior when he did so. She preferred "Master Warrant Officer"..


----------



## pbi (10 Feb 2005)

Why would an Army Sgt Maj want to be called "Master Warrant Officer" instead of "Sgt Major"?

Cheers


----------



## big bad john (10 Feb 2005)

Temporary insanity would be my opinion...


----------



## big_johnson1 (10 Feb 2005)

You can ask her, I'm happy to say that the closet I got to her was when she was yelling at the course one day and I was sitting in the third row    There were a few of us who were lucky enough to have course senior duty when she was off somewhere for a week.


----------



## George Wallace (10 Feb 2005)

You were in the Closet with her?


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (10 Feb 2005)

hehehe


----------



## pbi (10 Feb 2005)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> You were in the Closet with her?


MUD WRESTLING!!  MUD WRESTLING!! (Pictures at 11)

Cheers


----------



## Michael Dorosh (10 Feb 2005)

Okay, so one male officer is addressed as sir, and several are correctly addressed as "gentlemen" (NOT, apparently, as "sirs")

What is a group of female officers addressed as?  Would it be too simple to think they are "ladies"?


----------



## pbi (10 Feb 2005)

Yes, and I saw a fine example of this once.

3 PPCLI was formed up in line on the street behind the BC Legislature in Victoria for a ceremonial parade. The Colours were on, and we were getting ready to go. Just at that moment, two young female Naval SubLts went tittering and giggling along the frontage of the battalion, right past the Colours without noticing them. I could see the CO's head swivelling like a gun turret as he watched them go past. Then he boomed out:

"You two ladies get back here and salute my Colours, _now_!"

So, I think it's "ladies".

Cheers.


----------



## garb811 (10 Feb 2005)

pbi said:
			
		

> Why would an Army Sgt Maj want to be called "Master Warrant Officer" instead of "Sgt Major"?
> 
> Cheers


----------



## bossi (10 Feb 2005)

Mhorydyn said:
			
		

> What exactly is the proper way to address a ranking female in the Canadian Army? Sir, ma'am, or something other?



Hmmm ... don'tcha just _hate_ it when they cancel a perfectly good QR&O or CFAO ... ?
(and then they don't provide a link to the new thing-a-ma-bob ... grrr ...)
No wonder we waste so much time debating/discussing supposedly simple things ...

CFAO 3-5, FORMS OF ADDRESS
Cancelled - Change 5/00
Replaced by: A-AD-200-000/AG-000, The Honours, Flags and Heritage Structure of the Canadian Forces

P.S. (oh, I just love this ... it gets even better ... shades of "Mordac" ... heaven forbid that any soldier, officer or non-union member should ever try to do some research at home ...)

http://www.forces.gc.ca/hr/dhh/publications/engraph/online_e.asp?cat=6
Question
Where on the DIN or on the D-NET can I find the Canadian Forces Publications produced by DHH (ie Dress, Drill/Ceremonial/Lineage, etc)?

Answer
Canadian Forces Publications (CFPs) are CF manuals for internal consumption only and are not authorized for electronic posting on the INTERNET. You may request a copy by writing to Director Technical Information and Codification Services (DTICS) 5, 2140 Thurston Drive, 3rd Floor, K1A 0K2, Ottawa, ON, Canada. For DIN users, follow the links under PUBLICATIONS to CFPs (DHH DIN site). 

Thank goodness we still have access to QR&O's and CFAO's ...
http://www.forces.gc.ca/admfincs/subjects/qr_o/intro_e.asp

Mordac - a.k.a. "The Preventer Of Knowledge" - He's the evil-hearted director of Information Services for Dilbert's company. He believes his mission is to make it as difficult as possible for employees to use their computers or the network.


----------



## pbi (10 Feb 2005)

Were you making a comment by silence, or did you forget to insert text?

Cheers


----------



## garb811 (10 Feb 2005)

My apologies, technical glitch, somehow the system stripped out my text.   What should have been there was:

Was she Army or Air Force?   Also, even if she was Green, if she was one of us purple trades, my unfortunate experience has been some prefer the "Air Force way" even when they're serving in the Army and do anything and everything to avoid being too soldierly.   What I find more distasteful however is those who use the title when they have no right to do so.


----------



## AmmoTech90 (10 Feb 2005)

CFL said:
			
		

> To add slightly and pbi might not know this but WO's don't like being addressed as sir even though you would be correct. CSM and up is a different story however.


Actually that is incorrect.  The only "warrent officer" rank that may be called sir is the rank of Chief Warrent Officer/Chief Petty Officer 1st Class.  All other non-commissioned ranks may be addressed by rank, rank and surname, or by appointment.  And all army MWO's are not Sgt Maj.

Taken from the pub that Mordac hid...


----------



## pbi (10 Feb 2005)

AmmoTech90 said:
			
		

> Actually that is incorrect.   The only "warrent officer" rank that may be called sir is the rank of Chief Warrent Officer/Chief Petty Officer 1st Class.   All other non-commissioned ranks may be addressed by rank, rank and surname, or by appointment.   And all army MWO's are not Sgt Maj.
> 
> Taken from the pub that Mordac hid...



 I have spent a few years in Inf battalions and I can assure you that the CSMs and the QMSI are most definitely called "sir"   by the people below them. And, yes, you're right: all Army MWOs are not Sgts Maj: that wasn't my point. My point was that the person in the post was identified as "SSM" which to me means   "Squadron Sgt Maj". Now, most Sgts Maj that I have had the pleasure to know are quite proud of their appointment title and don't really want to be called "MWO".

Cheers.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (10 Feb 2005)

I wouldn't dream of not calling a CSM "sir".  Unless he was a "ma'am" of course.

I remember in Borden when a fellow from Newfoundland kept referring to MWOs as "Em Double-U Oh" so and so.  Struck me as very odd.  Sort of like the overly familiar "El-Tee" you see in Vietnam movies.


----------



## big_johnson1 (10 Feb 2005)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> You were in the Closet with her?



I won't even edit that post to get rid of my shame. Lesson: never trust the spellchecker or your own ability to spell correctly.

As for the MWO, she was air force, and when I said SSM, I meant the School Sgt Major, which might not be the proper way to address someone but that was her title when she was introduced to us at the beginning of the course.


----------



## Navalsnpr (10 Feb 2005)

For the Naval side of the house, Sir or Ma'am is never used for Snr NCO's.

Petty Officer 1st Class and Petty Officer 2nd Class are normally called "PO's"
Chief Petty Officer 1st Class and Chief Petty Officer 2nd Class are normally called "Chiefs"
Additionally, a Chief Petty Officer 1st Class can also be referred to as Coxswain if he holds that position.


----------



## Aerobicrunner (10 Feb 2005)

A PO1 or a CPO2 can also be called Coxswain if they hold the position.  Don't know about PO2 though.


----------



## AmmoTech90 (10 Feb 2005)

pbi said:
			
		

> I have spent a few years in Inf battalions and I can assure you that the CSMs and the QMSI are most definitely called "sir"   by the people below them. And, yes, you're right: all Army MWOs are not Sgts Maj: that wasn't my point. My point was that the person in the post was identified as "SSM" which to me means   "Squadron Sgt Maj". Now, most Sgts Maj that I have had the pleasure to know are quite proud of their appointment title and don't really want to be called "MWO".
> 
> Cheers.



Never said its wasn't done.   Just that it was incorrect.

It is definately easier to say "Yes sir" rather than "Yes Master Warrent Officer" in casual conversation and I think most MWO/WOs realize that.   It's a matter of real life, in the form of convienence or tradition, trumping the regulations.

Does the Air Force have Sgt Majors?   ... Actually   come to think of it it does or at least did, I know an ex-armoured fellow who was an Air Observer and has a jacket from 427 Sqn embriodered with SSM on the sleeve, he was the Sqadron Sgt Maj.   However he was Army.   I know the observers are gone, but what about the other cbt arms pers posted to Tac Hel Sqns, are they any sort of Sgt Maj?   Are pers who wear the Air Force uniform called Sgt Maj in any appointment when working within an Air Force unit?

Its all so confusing...and really, if you are respectful and only make a mistake once regarding someones appointment, ragging someone out just shows pettiness and possibly insecurity.


----------



## Danjanou (10 Feb 2005)

I'm not going to say what came to mind when i saw the title of this thread.

Re addressing MWOs, CWOs (or our naval equivalent,) when in doubt a simple God, or God Almighty will usually suffice. 8)

Seriously as a former MWO and CSM I personally disliked being called â Å“Sirâ ? (aside from times on Parade when protocol deemed it appropriate) however I don't think I ever jacked anyone up for it. I preferred â Å“S'arnt Majorâ ?  from subordinates and â Å“CSMâ ? from superiors like the OC.

Off duty (mess, private functions) I was on a first name basis with most of the OC's I had as well as my Senior NCO's. Mind that was just me.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (10 Feb 2005)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> I'm not going to say what came to mind when i saw the title of this thread.
> 
> Re addressing MWOs, CWOs (or our naval equivalent,) when in doubt a simple God, or God Almighty will usually suffice. 8)
> 
> ...



I was once chastised for referring to a MWO as "Sergeant Major"....too weird.   And not by him, either, but by an officer who witnessed it.


----------



## Edward Campbell (10 Feb 2005)

The rule, for the Army, _*used to be*_, ranks from LCpl through to SSgt/CSgt were addressed by rank, usually abbreviated, unless they held an appointment, i.e. a LBdr was referred to as â Å“Bombardierâ ? and a SSgt as â Å“Staffâ ?.   WO2s and WO1s were addressed, by their junior, as â Å“Sirâ ? â â€œ both ranks, without fail.   Officers and warrant officers addressed WO2s by appointment, â Å“CSMâ ? for â Å“RQâ ?.   WO1s were addressed, by officers, as Mr. Hill or Mr. Juteau, etc, even when they were the RSM.   There were, I think, two or three exceptions: _some_ Master Gunners and *every* RCOC Conductor and RCEME Artificer I ever met  wanted to be addressed as â Å“Master Gunnerâ ? or â Å“Conductorâ ? etc â â€œ one WO1 Artificer said, to me â â€œ a very young officer â â€œ â Å“it's OK, Sir: _Tiffy_ Brown will do nicely, it'll save you trying to wrap your tongue around artificer without spitting at me.â ?

There were, still were later in the British Army, many appointments.   In my outer office in a large NATO HQ in Europe sat a SSgt, RSigs, and behind a 'green door' were his specialist operators and one comm circuit.   He was a _Yeoman of Signals_ â â€œ a top of the trade skill heap specialist â â€œ and he was addressed by everyone, including corporals as â Å“Yeoman Boadimeade,â ? never as â Å“Staff Boadimeadeâ ? except by a few strangers who didn't bother to read his desk plate which said (something like) SSgt (YofS) Boadimeade.   There was a similar thing for signals technicians but they â â€œ the top of the technical trades heap â â€œ were addressed, by subordinates and superiors alike as â Å“Foreman.â ?

As I understood the Navy, of my time, it was worth your skin to ever call any chief petty officer â Å“Sir,â ? â â€œ I seem to recall that they took great delight in humiliating ignorant young soldiers.

To answer a question: the Air Force had an _appointment_ of Station Warrant Officer and some were quite fierce disciplinarians and very good _drill and duties_ men.


----------



## garb811 (10 Feb 2005)

Around Borden it used to be the School CWO (SCWO) for the different Schools, not sure what the current standard is but I believe ours is now refereed to as the Academy CWO.  


Anecdote to follow:  When I was a young PAT at our school the first time I was sent to stores it was by the SCWO and I was not looking forward to the experience as the civie storesman had a reputation of being a total knob to PATs making life miserable just for kicks.  So I walk in, he sees me, scowls and yells, "What?!" and being from the good Army background I said, "The RSM sent me over to get a widget."  His eyes went wide and he thundered, "What did you just say?!" and I replied "I need a widget." and he goes, "No, who did you say it was for?!".  I thought real quick and went, "Ohoh...now I've done it, I should have said SCWO but there's no backing out" so I blurted out, "The RSM?" and this huge grin spread across his face and he started to laugh, "My son, I haven't heard a CWO called that since I left the Guards and you've just made my day...".  Never had a problem with the guy after that.


----------



## Meridian (10 Feb 2005)

Interestingly enough,"Staff" is what the PSP staff like to be referred to.


----------



## combat_medic (10 Feb 2005)

The whole WO/MWO/CWO/CSM/RSM/QM thing seems to be a sticky issue. While most WOs prefer simply "Warrant", I've had some who wanted to be called "Sir". Likewise, called a CSM MWO "Sir" and was jacked up. He wanted to be called "Sergeant Major". Another time I called a CSM WO "Sergeant Major" and he wanted to be called "Warrant". Some want the rank, some want the appointment, and some want the "Sir/Ma'am" thing. There seems to be no standard, so I make it a habit to ASK what they would like to be called. Prefereably before getting jacked.


----------



## Danjanou (10 Feb 2005)

There was a guy on my MWO course from the Service Bn in Toronto who was on Class B at the Staff College. He had the best what do we call you story.

This was back when we were all wearing the rank on the slip ons on our shoulders, remember all the fun that was. Well naturally as a WO he kept getting mistaken by some of the Commonwealth officers who were students  there for a Major. 

He was one of the most easy going guys I knew (we worked together years later when I moved up to Toronto and joined the Tor Scots) After patiently explaining to some poor soul for the umpteenth time that he was a Warrant Officer he finally gave up and said â Å“just call me Bernieâ ? (his first name).

A few days later he got dragged into the Commandant's office and told that he singlehandedly had confused the bulk of the allied officers they were training. They were now convinced that the CF rank structure went: Pte, Cpl, M/Cpl, Sgt, Bernie, Master Bernie, and Chief Bernie.  

Oh yeah he passed the course. Years later one of my first duties as a Tor Scot was to attend 25 Svc Bn's Sgt's Mess Annual Dinner for my RSM and I bumped into him there for the first time since the post grad party in Halifax and he was now an MWO, or perhaps a Master Bernie. ;D ;D


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (10 Feb 2005)

That is hillarious.


----------



## Jarnhamar (10 Feb 2005)

I remember getting screamed at by a female master warrant officer or chief warrant officer (I can't recall which now).   usually when i screw up i know exactly what i did. In this case i was 200% caught off guard and looking around to see if it was a practical joke, which as you can imagine upset her more. Apparently when troops passed her, she wanted troops to stop in the hallway, come to attention and greet her.
"Good morning/afternoon chief warrant officer"
When she would reply "whatever" she would then give the troop permission to leave.

naturally as a visitor to that armories I had no clue that said SNCO had some kind of special SOP when passing her. Besides it being a rather fruity SOP in my opinion, it irks me a little when leaders come down on troops like the hammer of god for a simple mistake.

I've said 'yes sir' to a female officer by mistake, same as calling a sgt or warrant 'sir' by accident. The old "Dont call me sir, i work for a living har har" line is a little over used but gets the point across. Going off on a troop like be just burnt a canadian flag for making that common mistake isn't so cool. Then again i'm just a corporal. I get a kick out of people saluting me by accident when i carry around my laptop.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (10 Feb 2005)

My g/f was working in the UMS clinic the other day in civies (of course) and some troop saluted her.  She had no idea what to say.  I told her that if she had it happen again she should tell them "carry on".


----------



## Infanteer (10 Feb 2005)

Ghost778 said:
			
		

> I remember getting screamed at by a female master warrant officer or chief warrant officer (I can't recall which now).   usually when i screw up i know exactly what i did. In this case i was 200% caught off guard and looking around to see if it was a practical joke, which as you can imagine upset her more. Apparently when troops passed her, she wanted troops to stop in the hallway, come to attention and greet her.
> "Good morning/afternoon chief warrant officer"
> When she would reply "whatever" she would then give the troop permission to leave.



People like this take themselves too seriously.

I wonder how said MWO would feel if a 2nd Lieutenant stood her at attention and proceeded to yell at her for not doing some quirky salutation.

Colonel Glover Johns Rule of Leadership #12: 

*13. Yelling detracts from your dignity; take men aside to counsel them.*


----------



## Cloud Cover (11 Feb 2005)

Navalsnipr said:
			
		

> For the Naval side of the house, Sir or Ma'am is never used for Snr NCO's.
> 
> Petty Officer 1st Class and Petty Officer 2nd Class are normally called "PO's"
> Chief Petty Officer 1st Class and Chief Petty Officer 2nd Class are normally called "Chiefs"
> Additionally, a Chief Petty Officer 1st Class can also be referred to as Coxswain if he holds that position.



Ahhh.... yes. But what about the "Buffer"!!!


----------



## Navalsnpr (11 Feb 2005)

whiskey 601 said:
			
		

> Ahhh.... yes. But what about the "Buffer"!!!



That brings up another point regarding the Navy. Many will call the person by their position onboard a ship. This is normally done to eliminate confusion.

Some examples being:

  Engines - MSE Officer
  Buffer - Senior Boson
  Combat - Combat Officer
  Yeoman - Senior Bridge NAVCOMM


----------



## Cloud Cover (11 Feb 2005)

You forgot XO and the 'old man'.


----------



## who980 (11 Feb 2005)

The YEOMAN and POTEL titles have gone by the wayside due to the amalgamation of the Signalman and the Radio Operator trades in the navy.  Basically the PO1 is just called the Senior NavComm now.


Another interesting tidbit - I beleive on a sub, the Combat Chief (Ops chief) is refered to as "Chops" ?  Correct me if I am wrong here.


----------



## Navalsnpr (11 Feb 2005)

who980 said:
			
		

> The YEOMAN and POTEL titles have gone by the wayside due to the amalgamation of the Signalman and the Radio Operator trades in the navy.   Basically the PO1 is just called the Senior NavComm now.



Very true, but many CO's still prefer to call the Snr NAVCOM the Yeoman while so employed on the bridge


----------



## 277to081 (17 Feb 2005)

Navalsnipr said:
			
		

> That brings up another point regarding the Navy. Many will call the person by their position onboard a ship. This is normally done to eliminate confusion.
> 
> Some examples being:
> 
> ...



What about Chief ERA (chief engineering room articifer?)


----------



## Good2Golf (17 Feb 2005)

Infanteer said:
			
		

> People like this take themselves too seriously.
> 
> I wonder how said MWO would feel if a 2nd Lieutenant stood her at attention and proceeded to yell at her for not doing some quirky salutation.
> 
> ...



Infanteer, good words to live by.   Blatant/overt jacking up of anyone that isn't deliberately being a smart ass or willfully disrespectful does, in my opinion, not show very well on the individual [of course the Sergeant-Major jacking up "the villiage idiot" on the parade square is the obvious exception  ].   Re: the aforementioned female MWO and the stopping of troops in the hallway to be followed with a dismissive "whatever"....that is not on.  I would take said MWO aside quietly and make it clear to her that such behaviour is not at all condusive to an atmosphere of respect amongst subordinates, peer and superiors and that she would be best served in reconsidering the manner in which she conducted herself with the troops, and to have a nice day as I dismissed her.   I have little time for people who think more of themselves and their stature than the task at hand...    My grandfather (a CO of the 2nd Bn Regina Rifles in WW2) passed on very valuable teachings to me about the relationships between the men and senior non-commissioned members and between officers and NCMs.   At no time, he said, is there any excuse for failing to treat any subordinate respectfully...he included trivial rank-related piss ons in that category.   Years (many) ago, I spoke with an RSM who had served with my grandfather and we had a good chat on that very subject.   It is sometimes hard to define, but you just know when a jacking up is warranted and appreciate when it is done without denegrating the individual while still making sure that the fault is not passed.

Mein zwei centen...

Cheers,
Duey


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (17 Feb 2005)

Speaking of jackings.  This past Mon we had a fire alarm and did our thing and formed up on the parade square.  About 5 min later the RSM came out with the phone orderly and had him (phone bitch) address the company and explain how he set the fire alarm off by burning popcorn in the microwave.  Sad thing was is that this guy had been doing phone orderly for over a month before this happened.  Best part was the RSM jacking him up in front of everyone for a f'd up collar while his own collar was pouched.


----------



## Cliffy433 (17 Feb 2005)

Hmmm... I'm gonna go with the guy who said, "Ask before you get jacked" - it's served me well.  Most SNCOs know what we're going through, and a polite, "How would you like to be addressed, [insert rank here]" is NOT technically incorrect.  It is my understanding that when an appointment has been made - ie: CSM or RSM, that is the "more" correct - and gender neutral.  QMs, and CQs I've spoken to, have NEVER minded being called QM or CQ - again, if you're polite, and it's said with respect, it's all good.

As for groups of officers, I've heard of the "Gentlemen" not "Sirs" thing before, but what if the group is mixed genders?  Do female officers really want "Ladies" used?  Hmmm... when approaching a group of officers, I salute, make eye contact with the Snr Officer and use either "Sir" or "Ma'am" - whichever is appropriate, as they will be the one returning the salute.  Haven't been jacked yet.

tlm.


----------



## alan_li_13 (18 Feb 2005)

What about using "Ladies and Gentleman" 
Also, is it costumary to say "Thank you" when you receive a salute/check arms, or when it is returned by an officer?


----------



## bossi (18 Feb 2005)

rifle_team_captain_13 said:
			
		

> What about using "Ladies and Gentleman"
> Also, is it costumary to say "Thank you" when you receive a salute/check arms, or when it is returned by an officer?



Depends on how much time you've got to spend on formalities ... sometimes "Okay, Everybody ..." is all you've got time for.

Back when I was an officer cadet I was taught that it's polite for officers to say "Thank you" when receiving compliments (which include salutes).


----------



## Scott (18 Feb 2005)

Related thread for you, rifle team captain, here: http://army.ca/forums/threads/25817.0.html


----------



## pbi (18 Feb 2005)

> Also, is it costumary to say "Thank you" when you receive a salute/check arms, or when it is returned by an officer?



I believe we've beaten this one to death already elsewhere.

Cheers.


----------



## Scott (18 Feb 2005)

I pointed him to the protocol thread with the link in my last, pbi.


----------



## ibilola (17 Apr 2005)

pbi said:
			
		

> I have spent a few years in Inf battalions and I can assure you that the CSMs and the QMSI are most definitely called "sir"   by the people below them. And, yes, you're right: all Army MWOs are not Sgts Maj: that wasn't my point. My point was that the person in the post was identified as "SSM" which to me means   "Squadron Sgt Maj". Now, most Sgts Maj that I have had the pleasure to know are quite proud of their appointment title and don't really want to be called "MWO".
> 
> Cheers.



Seems to be a great deal of confusion on how to address senior non-commissioned ranks in the Canadian Armed Forces. Why not go back to the British Army system of addressing WOs - 'Sir' if you are junior in rank, Appointment ('RSM' etc) or 'Mr' if you are an Officer.


----------



## NMPeters (18 Apr 2005)

As an officer, I would take offence to being called "Mr."


----------



## Good2Golf (18 Apr 2005)

AmmoTech90 said:
			
		

> Never said its wasn't done.   Just that it was incorrect.
> 
> It is definately easier to say "Yes sir" rather than "Yes Master Warrent Officer" in casual conversation and I think most MWO/WOs realize that.   It's a matter of real life, in the form of convienence or tradition, trumping the regulations.
> 
> ...



AmmoTech, I have only seen "LF" WOs, MWOs, CWOs at Tac Hel units addressed verbally as Sgt Maj (usually with no C or R), never a light blue WO/MWO/CWO.  If blue, then they are a SWO / SCWO.  

For those squadrons with a LF CWO, they would usually accept being called Seargent-Major (vice RSM) because they know that Air Force guys are at least trying to acknowledge LF experience and appointment vice "vanilla" CF-rank (well, that and the squadron isn't a regiment either).  If the RSM was older school, I would usually address him as Mr. Smith, vice just Sgt-Maj, since Regimental Sgt-Maj felt somewhat odd in a flying unit.

...now if the Tac Hel squadrons were renamed as "Aviation Regiments", I'd be the first one to address our CWOs as RSM. 

Cheers,
Duey


----------



## aesop081 (18 Apr 2005)

In the MPA and MH community we refer to MWO and CWO as "cheif" and adress them as such ....probably comes from our naval origins. You get some angry looks if you call them sir or MWO/CWO !!


----------



## ibilola (18 Apr 2005)

NMPeters said:
			
		

> As an officer, I would take offence to being called "Mr."



No, what I meant was: an Officer could address a Warrant Officer by his appointment or as 'Mr'


----------



## Gunner (18 Apr 2005)

> No, what I meant was: an Officer could address a Warrant Officer by his appointment or as 'Mr'



The only "WO" rank an officer would address as Mr is CWO.   For example, "Good morning Capt Smith" and the reply is "Good Morning Mister Brown".   More likely the CWO will be referred to by his appointment.

Officers in the rank of Lt and below can be referred to as Mister by their seniors or juniors..


----------



## ibilola (19 Apr 2005)

Gunner

I understand what you are saying.

The point I was trying to make about MWOs (in my previous posting) was that if they were all addressed as 'Sir' (like WOs in the British Armed Forces), junior ranks wouldn't have a problem in knowing how to address them.


----------



## Armymedic (19 Apr 2005)

Generally, I rank females in the CF on the same 1 to 10 scale as I do civilian women....

But generally women in uniform get lower ratings cause the CADPAT uniform usually is a bit baggy. I know this is biased and I should be ashamed of myself, but if the uniforms fir better, I am sure they could get a higher score.


----------

